
Heres why SF public schools are staying open despite calls from parents to close - jelliclesfarm
https://www.sfchronicle.com/local-politics/article/Here-s-why-SF-schools-will-remain-open-despite-15123911.php
======
jelliclesfarm
Alameda county schools are not going to close schools because it would
contribute to the crisis.

[https://fusd-
ca.schoolloop.com/pf4/cms2/news_themed_display?...](https://fusd-
ca.schoolloop.com/pf4/cms2/news_themed_display?id=1579858471843) [..] "As we
have shared since this crisis began, we are working with public health
professionals who are the experts in protecting the community during viral
outbreaks. They have consistently recommended against closing schools in part
because that could actually contribute to the crisis."[..]

------
jelliclesfarm
How is this possible to justify when literally the state is supposed to be in
a state of emergency and everyone is to avoid congregating in groups?

Kids are literal Petri dishes and excellent vectors for virii.

Public schools are doing parenting jobs instead of education. If their job is
to provide ‘food, security and resources’ what’s the point if that means kids
would become carries of illness?

It always ends up with money. Public schools were always about money money
and. Ore money. It’s a money pit where it’s never enough. And now we know why.
It’s not for education, but for the care and feeding of public school coffers.

[.. ] “After careful consideration and hours of consultation” and despite
calls from parents to shut down to prevent the spread of COVID-19, the 132
schools serving 56,000 students in the district will remain open, said San
Francisco Unified School District Superintendent Vincent Matthews.

Even though the city has declared a public health emergency, schools are an
essential service, providing meals, security and resources to children and
families, Matthews said.

“Keeping schools open outweighs the benefits of citywide closure,” he said.
“Plans could change as the situation unfolds.”

On Tuesday, the San Francisco Archdiocese announced it would close all of its
90 schools through March 25 after a Riordan High School student tested
positive for the coronavirus.[..]

[..] San Francisco school officials shut down Lowell High School for several
days after the parent of a student tested positive for COVID-19. The school
reopened today, but it’s unclear whether districts like San Francisco will be
able to recoup state funding for the days a school is closed, if the closure
was considered a precaution rather than the result of a declared epidemic. In
Lowell’s case, that would be a loss of nearly $200,000 each day the school was
closed.[..]

